# Orientalischer Stil



## mAu (4. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute.

Ich hab mir vorgenommen für meine Lieblingsshishabar eine Website zu machen. Es versteht sich ja von selbt, dass sie orientalisch angehaucht sein soll. Deshalb hab ich einige Fragen an euch 
1.) Was verbindet ihr mit Orient (bestimmte Formen/Farben etc.)
2.) Was könnte ich für ein Element einbauen, das man mit Shisha assoziiert (Ich will nicht einfach ein Foto von einer Shisha hinklatschen?
3.) Was für eine Typo passt zu einer Orientalischen Site?

Ich hab mich schon nach orientalischen Sites umgesehen, aber nichts gutes gefunden. Falls ihr welche habt, die mir weiterhelfen könnten, wär es echt nett, wenn ihr mir die mitteilen könntet. Was ich auch gebrauchen könnte, sind Seiten von Restaurants/Bars/Clubs, damit ich mir mal ein Einduck machen kann, wie ich die Seite am besten anordne.

Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus!

Euer Mau


----------



## Duddle (4. Juni 2005)

Spontan denke ich an erdige und sandige Farbtöne wie auf http://www.oriental-style.de/deu/ . Gleichzeitig (zumindest bei der Kleidung) an Blautöne. Von den Gestaltungselementen her würde ich an orientalische Märkte (vollbehangene Stände, Teppiche, Früchte der Region), diese typischen weißen Häuser, an Harems aus Filmen (rote Kissen mit goldenenen Rändern) denken.

Ich hab ein paar interessante Seiten einfach mit dem Google-Suchwort "Oriental Style" gefunden. Ansonsten könntest du dich ja auch einfach an den Stil der Bar an sich halten. Deren Farben und Symboliken übernehmen.


Duddle


----------

